# (Free) Tipon cleaning rod



## 1776Flintlock (Jul 13, 2016)

I see on Amazon where some reviews were based upon people winning the item and posting their review.  There is some process involved to get a chance to win an item. I just tried it out and selected this item to win and apparently you can too if you click on the link and watch the product video

Maybe you can win too

https://youtu.be/2SUgoll7Uas:yeah:


----------

